# [ot/hardware] nVidia nForce4 vs. VIA K8T890

## Poe

Czy ktos sie orietuje jak sie sprawyje chipset nForce4 pod linuksem i ogolnie? jak w porownaniu do VIA K8T890? bo za czas jakis moze w koncu uda sie komp nowy z s939 no i chcialbym juz pci-e miec na przyszlosc. no i pod ath64 te 2 chipsety sa dostepne. ale mam dylemat, bo nie slyszalem nic dobrego o nForce3 150, 250 podobno bylo lepsze, ale i tak mam zraze do chipsetow nVidii i roznie to bylo z supportem dla nForca w kernelu. Do VIA mam jednak wieksze przekonanie i zaufanie, ale z kolei ten chipset wypadal gorzej w testach od nf4. co Wy o tym sądzicie?

pozdrawiam

----------

## univac^

Hmm jak dla Linuksa to mysle ze VIA, lepsze wsparcie. napewno bedzie mniej klopotow jak z nf4.

----------

## keman

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Czy ktos sie orietuje jak sie sprawyje chipset nForce4 pod linuksem i ogolnie? jak w porownaniu do VIA K8T890? bo za czas jakis moze w koncu uda sie komp nowy z s939 no i chcialbym juz pci-e miec na przyszlosc. no i pod ath64 te 2 chipsety sa dostepne. ale mam dylemat, bo nie slyszalem nic dobrego o nForce3 150, 250 podobno bylo lepsze, ale i tak mam zraze do chipsetow nVidii i roznie to bylo z supportem dla nForca w kernelu. Do VIA mam jednak wieksze przekonanie i zaufanie, ale z kolei ten chipset wypadal gorzej w testach od nf4. co Wy o tym sądzicie?
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

Co do wsparcia w Linuxie, to może i VIA, ale ogólnie, mimo że używam tylko Linuxa (windows zniknął już z mojego HDD na zawsze  :Smile: ), to brałbym NF4.

Mam jakoś przekonanie do nVidii, i ogólnie IMHO jest wydajniej/stabilniej:)

----------

## m@niac!

ja mam nf2 u siebie i jestem zadowolony. nvidia ma sporo ciekawych rzeczy na pokladzie, szczegolnie przyspieszenie widac pod windowzem, ale pod linuksem tez daje sie zauwazyc.

np. duzo lepsza obsluga szyny ide, widac wyraznie przyspieszenie.

nf4 obsluguje SLI, wsparcia w ukladach innych nie uraczysz.

nf4 jest bardzo dobra platforma, chipset byl projektowany z mysla o wykorzystaniu w wysokowydajnych stacjach roboczych, wiec zoptymalizowano go do jak najstabilniejszej pracy i minimalnych opoznieniach (np. specjalne tryby szyny pci-e dla grafiki - najlepiej widac w ukladach quadro)

pozatym nvidia wydaje mi sie godna zaufania - potezna firma stawiajaca na jakosc. (widac szczegolnie porownujac karty grafiki nvidia vs ati - nvidia troche wolniejsza na rzecz nieporownywalnie lepszej jakosci (obrazu jak i samego procesu wykonania)

----------

## pwe

hej!

ja mam od kilku msc NF4 i ŻADNYCH problemów nie mam, stabilność 100%.

----------

## Poe

@pwe, mógłbys podać model Twojej płyty? nf4, nf4ultra czy nf4sli?

----------

## pwe

sorki ze tak pozno :/

wiec mam nf4 - gigabyte (kupiona jak tylko wchodzila) nie ma zadnych bajerow, powtorze jeszcze raz - zadnych problemow! dzwiek jest beznadziejny (ale to juz kazde teraz plyta gl. tak ma:)

----------

## Poe

No ja osobiscie celuje w tą płytke

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16299

zobaczymy czy i kiedy sie uda... moze kwiecien.. moze wakacje...

----------

## pwe

a powiedz mi jakimi funduszami bedziesz dysponował i czy masz zamiar sie chodz troche w OC bawić ? pare mieisecy w tym siedzialem i sie troszke orientuje  :Wink: 

----------

## melk0r

 *Poe wrote:*   

> No ja osobiscie celuje w tą płytke
> 
> http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16299
> 
> zobaczymy czy i kiedy sie uda... moze kwiecien.. moze wakacje...

 

jesli nie dysponujesz duzymi zasobami pienieznymi to szkoda kasy, wiele osob twierdzi ze jak na ta cene to nie ma az takich znakomitych osiagow, do podkrecenia "normalnego" jest duzo plyt, dzieki ktorym mozna osoagnac dobre wyniki, ta jest raczej dla jakichs fanatykow  :Very Happy:  , 

no chyba ze jestes wielbicielem Fatala i chcesz go wspomoc malym datkiem, by mial na bulke  :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

fundusze zaleza od sponsora :] co do OC, to pewnie odrobine sie tym zajme.

----------

## melk0r

zalezy ile te odrobine znaczy  :Smile:  bo kazda dobra plyta glowna umozliwia bezproblemowe i bezpieczne podkrecanie, ja bym ta zaoszczedzona kase na plycie wladowal w RAM, oczywiscie nie za duzo by pewnie zostalo, bo IMHO plyta musi wypasiona (czyli taka ~500 PLN), zawsze mozna pozniej procka wymienic na mocniejszego  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

ja mam tania nf4 ale chyba to juz sa dobr płyty - OC mam do 290 FSB (HTT) - mi wystaczy (na razie) wiem ze jak kase znajde to wymienie na np MSI lub DFI -  w tej chwili to tylko te firmy wchodza w gre jak dla mnie

http://pcprojekt.pl/?str=katalog_produktow&id_gl=1&id_produktu=1576

http://pcprojekt.pl/?str=katalog_produktow&id_gl=1&id_produktu=1511

no mooże jeszcze jakis Gigabyte

http://pcprojekt.pl/?str=katalog_produktow&id_gl=1&id_produktu=1622

http://pcprojekt.pl/?str=katalog_produktow&id_gl=1&id_produktu=1584

ten Abit jak kolega pisał podobno cienizna

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

> No ja osobiscie celuje w tą płytke
> 
> http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16299
> 
> zobaczymy czy i kiedy sie uda... moze kwiecien.. moze wakacje...

 

Jak jesteś fanem abita to ta płytka jest fajna ale za tą kase można mieć coś więcej, jak zawsze każdy będzie polecał swoje ale możesz rozważyć http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16192 jest trochę tańsza ale może to sam albo i więcej osobiście mam MSI i jestem naprawdę zadowolony fakt że moja nie jest 64 fundusze nie pozwoliły  :Sad: . Innym rozwiązaniem jest asus jak zawsze dobry w rozsądnej cenie http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16115 z bardzo przyszłościowymi rozwiązaniami. Oczywiście są tez inni jak epox, soltek(nie polecam tych płyt miałem kiedyś i zawsze były problemy a to z gubieniem dma a to z znikaniem dysków i ciągła żąglerka biosami jeden coś naprawił to i coś musiał psuć  :Smile:  ) ale jak to ma być stacja robocza to myślę że te powinny się liczyć najbardziej.

Pozdro

----------

## Poe

Hmm, poprzeglądałem, pooglądałem (nie na żywo) i chyba jednak zdecyduje sie na MSi Neo4 Platinum najlepiej (wersja Diamond tez jest? bo sie nie spotkalem) lub jak nie będzie w sklepie gdzie chce kupic tej, to zakupie taką samą, tyle ze SLI (jedna karta graficzna, na drugą nie bedzie mnie juz stac), a btw. SLI. czy w SLI mozna zlaczyc tylko 2 takie same karty? czy mozna np w SLI złączyc gf6600GT i 6800? tak z ciekawosci pytam

----------

## Woocash

DFI roxxx!

to teraz moze powiem torche na temat MSI:

- Moze i fajna plytka, tylko gorzej tu z wydajnoscia, fajna dzwiekowka (SB Live! 24-bit)

- WiFi oraz Bluetooth (tylko w wersji Diamond, ktora kosztuje nie male pieniadze ~800 zł)

- oraz jedna z wad jest to ze, aby miec duala to trzeba wsadzic pamiatki do slotow zielono-blekitnych (sa one kolo siebie)

to teraz DFI:

- Dziwiekowka gorsza (bo AL850), ale producent tak to skonstruowal, ze mozna wymieniac je (http://www.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Product_Picture/BoxBack&Board1.jpg ta przerwa pomiedzy S/PDI a portami USB wklada sie mala dzwiekowke) (teraz nie umiem znalezc zdjecia tej karty, ale jeszcze poszukam)

- Bardzo duzy potencja o/c

- Duza wydajnosc

- Mozna łatwo ja zmodyfikowac z Ultra na SLI (http://members.lycos.co.uk/m4rd0k/images/nf4_sli_mod.jpg)(http://members.lycos.co.uk/m4rd0k/images/nf4_sli_mod2.jpg)

-  No i jest dosyc dania (~500 zł za wersje Ultra, i ~660 zł za wersje SLI)

Moim zdaniem DFI Rox!

W niedziele mam zamiar jechac na gielde i kupic wlasnie takiego kompa, na dfi  :Wink: 

Co do grafiki, niestety nVidia zaleca dwie identyczne karty ; /

Sorry, za tak dlugiego posta, ale musialem to powiedziec

btw. wrocilem na forum, widac ze sie pare(nascie) rzeczy zmienilo  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## pwe

ja bym tak szybko MSI nie eliminował  :Smile:  obydwie sa fajne firmy w tej chwili (nf4 produkty). 

wzialbym pod uwagę to co na pisal Woocash + jeszcze np rozmieszcze nie procka, ramów(napisane) i innych -> lubie ja mi sie tam wszystko ladnie uklada + cena oczywiście.

----------

## Poe

hehe, hej Woocash  :Smile:  juz w OTW w Desktopach na kwiecien Cie powitalem, ale chyba nie zauwazyles  :Wink: 

co do plytek. do MSi mam zaufanie.dobra i solidna firma, czego nie moge osobiscie powiedziec o DFI. jakos zupelnie nie mam przekonania do tej firmy, kolory wyrobow jakie robia tez mi sie bardzo nie podobaja (kontrasty.. np granatow-fioletowa plyta i jakies jaskrawo zolte plastiki :\). co do wsadzania kosci na dualu w MSi, IMHO nie jest to wada, predzej przeoczenie jakies, poza tym, ramy wsadzasz raz na dlugi czas i nie muisz sie tym martwic. co do SLI, Diamonda  i Platinum... Diamond bardzo drogi, a roznica jest tylko taka, ze karta WIFi jest (nie potrzebna mi) i bluetooth (na 98% tez mi nie potrzebne), najchetniej wezmę Neo4 Platinum bez SLI, bo tez nie potrzebuje dwóch kart, no ale tak jak mowie, sklep ten CHYBA nie ma tej plyty. no nic, sie zobaczy.. zobaczymy w ogole, kiedy mi sie uda ten zakup... :\ a, jeszcze jedno, bo tak mowisz o przerabianiu Ultra na SLI. co z tego, ze zmienie z U na S, skoro i tak mi na plycie nagle nie przybedzie kolejny slot PCIe x16 :] bo to jest najwazniejzsa (jedyna?) roznica

greetz

----------

## Woocash

I tu sie mylisz @Poe  :Smile: 

Mianowicie jak bys poszukal po sklepach, to plyty DFI SLI i DFI ULTRA sa tak samo zbudowane (tak, ultra ma dwa sloty Pcie 16x i 1x (ew. 8x i 8x w trybie SLI))

A gdzie zamierzasz kupowac, bo pcprojekt.pl jest to bardzo solidna firma, nie ignoruja klientow oraz dobrze wywiazuja sie z gwarancja, przeciez Krakow to nie tak daleko od Myslowic  :Wink: 

Ja do DFI tez nie mialem zaufania, ale polecam przeczytac pewien topic na pewnym forum (hehe, nie wiem czy moge powiedziec :>) ale jednak to solidna firma i to bez zastrzezen. Aha jezeli macie jakies swiatlo UV to te sloty na DFI swieca :> oraz sloty na pamiatkach :>

pozdrawiam

btw. widzialem Cie w tym topicu (chodzi mi o screeny pulpitow, tylko nie wiedzialej jak Cie powitac, aby nie robic OT)

----------

## pwe

ja mialem DFI Infinity i stabilna jej nazwac nie mogłem  :Smile:  ale podobno naraz pod Infinity i lan Party na SocketA wydawala same OK płyty -> wydaje mi sie ze w tej chwili jest najpesza/rownie dobra jak MSI (drogie Gigabyte sa tez fajne - oc niestety gorsze  :Smile:  ) ja moja taniche Gigabyte zmienie jak tylko kasa mi wpadnie -jestem zadowoloy ale mam dusk z NCQ a nf4-4x (moja) nie obsluguje NCQ - dopiero Ultra i SLI

----------

## Poe

chce kupic w Katowicach, znalazlem bardzo tani i dobry sklep, znany Wam napewno z neta - proline.pl

----------

## rampage7

abit fatality - heheh - fajna płytka pod warunkiem, że człowiek nabawił się uszkodzenia słuchu, a jeśli nie, to napewno się nabawi. Wentylatory hałasują, po pewnym czasie wszystko zapcha się kurzem - makabra. Jedyna zaleta to dość wysokie HTT jakie wytrzymują (o ile dobrze pamietam okolice 330MHz podobno). 

MSI - chyba bede brał tę płytę. Wentylatorek na chipsecie zmienic na radiator jakis wiekszy i będzie ideał. Ja mam płytki MSI już od ładnych kilku lat (najpierw K7T na KT133A, teraz KT3Ultra na KT333) i absolutne zero problemów. Możliwości O/C w płytach MSI nie są na pierwszy rzut oka powalające, ale fakt że z Athlona Thunderbird 1Ghz wycisnąłem 1,6GHz niech świadczy sam za siebie  :Smile:  Musiałbym ściagnąć instrukcje obsługi do tej płytki na NF4, by się przekonać jakie tam są opcje O/C.

DFI - niby fajne te lan party, ale mi zależy na com i na lpt - na com mam odbiornik lirca, a na lpt lcd alfanumeryczny  :Smile:  Na abicie też olali com i lpt.

Zastanawiałem się jeszcze nad Asusem, ale podobno 250MHz HTT może się okazać zbyt wysokie.

----------

## m@niac!

ja bym mimo wszystko polecal asusa na nf4

juz od dawna trzymam sie asusa, polecam tez wszystkim znajomym. z doswiadczenia wiem ze mozliwosci oc sa powalajace. obecnie mam a7n8x-x - niby taniutka plyta na nf2, ale athlon xp-m 2500+ jak na chwile domowymi sposobami poprawilem chlodzenie samej plyty glownej poszedl na 4000+

probowalem na innych plytach glownych, nie poszlo wiecej niz 3200+, a obecnie chodzi na 3400+ u mnie.

od kolesia wiem ze na ktoryms asusie z nf4 ma porownywalne mozliwosci.

pozatym nie wiem jak jest ze wsparciem nf4 pod linuksem, ale nf2 dziala pieknie.

----------

## pwe

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> ja bym mimo wszystko polecal asusa na nf4
> 
> juz od dawna trzymam sie asusa, polecam tez wszystkim znajomym. 

 

tak było i jest, ale ASUS odpadl troszecze ze scislej czolówki, OC jedno ze slabszych, MSI i DFI najlepiej. Co nie zmienia faktu ze =Asus to b.dobra firma!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pozatym nie wiem jak jest ze wsparciem nf4 pod linuksem, ale nf2 dziala pieknie.

 

tez jest pieknie  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

@rampage7

Co do olewania COM i LPT to nie jest tak jak piszesz  :Confused: 

Mianowicie DFI (nie wiem jak inne firmy) ma COMa na dodatkowym śledziu dołączonym do MoBo, no ale niestety LPT juz tam nie ma, bo to moim zdaniem "staroć"  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  no ale niestety LPT juz tam nie ma, bo to moim zdaniem "staroć" 
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

staroc moze i jest, ale ja np mam jeszcze drukarke na lpt i nie zanosi sie na jej zmiane.

pozdrawiam równiez

----------

## Poe

hm, zakupilem dzis PCWK 04/2005, gdzie jest test plyt glownych z s939, nie bylo tam ani msi ani dfi, ale za to wygrala bardzo fajna plyytka Asusa A8N-SLI Deluxe i to z jaką przewagą wygrała! naprawę kusząca propozycja http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16115 co prawda podaja tu cene 689zl, ale na komputroniku zawsze mieli bardzo wysokie ceny i juz znalazlem na proline za 609zl tą samą  :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

Poe przeczytaj o tej plytce tuhttp://www.in4.pl/recenzje.htm?rec_id=242 -> obiektywny serwis jest i wierze ze tak jest jak napisali!

co do tej recenzji: to jakie oni plyty oceniali jak nie ma MSI and DFI ? Asus and Gigabyte ? na taka recke możesz smiało ****** sokro oni podstawowych płyt nie maja.

a tu masz Fatality: http://www.in4.pl/recenzje.htm?rec_id=253

dfi musze poszukac

----------

## Woocash

http://www.benchmark.pl/artykuly/recenzje/plyty_nForce4/przeglad_MSI_K8NSLI.html

Tutaj jest porownanie pluty MSI vs. Asus vs. Gigabyte

Imho, najzetelniejszym serwisem z hardwarem jest tomshardware.pl

pozdrawiam.

----------

## pwe

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Imho, najzetelniejszym serwisem z hardwarem jest tomshardware.pl
> 
> 

 

slyszalem wiele dobrego (o in4 tez) ale nienawidze tej deb**** strony, jak można cos takiego ludziom prezentowac, o pomste do Boga to woła! pozatym niektore recki sa typu "pare słów do mirofonu" czyli ok 3 zdania na jakis temat. chyba to troche malo zeby coś wyczerpać.

----------

## Woocash

Hmm mowisz o THG ?

----------

## pwe

http://www.tomshardware.pl/  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

fajny test był na tomshardware, nie wiem czy juz przetłumaczyli.

Poszukaj jeszcze co ciekawego testowali na xbitlabs.com czy anandtech.com - też często czytuję tam artykuły. W szczególnosci xbitlabs wymiata pod wzgledem poziomu i dociekliwosci - trzeba powiedzieć, że po przeczytaniu ich artykułów jestem raczej zaspokojony  :Wink: 

każdy ma jakiś swój ulubiony polski vortal - przynajmniej nie ja samym gentoo żyję  :Smile:  Tak wiec ja polecam pclab.pl i artykuły tam zawarte. Ostatnio masę rzeczy testują równo z najwiekszymi serwisami świata - w dniu premiery. Tutaj jest bardzo ciekawe porównanie: http://pclab.pl/art13875.html . W komentarzach wywiązała się ciekawa wymiana zdań pomiedzy mną a autorem na temat wspomnianych już tutaj com i lpt - hehe  :Smile: 

edit:

miłej lektury  :Very Happy:  http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/

----------

